# Herrmann: The Day the Earth Stood Still in FULL SCORE - Now Shipping!



## neumation

Hello everyone,

I would like to share some exciting news for 2021 (we could all use some):

Our company, Neumation Music, will be joining the ranks of Tim at Omni and Chris Siddall by releasing the first of many film score study books. We have prepared several scores of cultural and musical importance that will be published in newly engraved, beautifully bound editions --an authoritative resource for scholars, composers, collectors, and fans to study the work of the most inventive composers to write for film.

This will be the first time the complete full scores, with the original orchestrations/arrangements, will be made available from the vaults. All of our publications are engraved from the full scores and parts used at the recording sessions.

We are very happy to announce a special release to coincide with the 70th anniversary of one of the greatest science fiction films of all time…..

KLAATU BARADA NIKTO!

Stay tuned for more information. We have some very cool projects scheduled for the coming months and possibly several CD releases, as well...scores that will be made available for the first time! Our next score book will be a classic from 1983.

Cheers!
The Neumation Music Team


----------



## Wally Garten

Very interesting. Please update this thread when you release!


----------



## dcoscina

neumation said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to share some exciting news for 2021 (we could all use some):
> 
> Our company, Neumation Music, will be joining the ranks of Tim at Omni and Chris Siddall by releasing the first of many film score study books. We have prepared several scores of cultural and musical importance that will be published in newly engraved, beautifully bound editions --an authoritative resource for scholars, composers, collectors, and fans to study the work of the most inventive composers to write for film.
> 
> This will be the first time the complete full scores, with the original orchestrations/arrangements, will be made available from the vaults. All of our publications are engraved from the full scores and parts used at the recording sessions.
> 
> We are very happy to announce a special release to coincide with the 70th anniversary of one of the greatest science fiction films of all time…..
> 
> KLAATU BARADA NIKTO!
> 
> Stay tuned for more information. We have some very cool projects scheduled for the coming months and possibly several CD releases, as well...scores that will be made available for the first time! Our next score book will be a classic Goldsmith from 1982.
> 
> Cheers!
> The Neumation Music Team


Congrats Neumation!


----------



## ed buller

neumation said:


> Our next score book will be a classic Goldsmith from 1982.


Oh Bliss..........please let it be Night Crossing !

best

ed


----------



## jbuhler

Do you have a price yet?


----------



## neumation

jbuhler said:


> Do you have a price yet?


$49. Our other books will be priced similar to the Omni books.


----------



## jbuhler

Good price!


----------



## Gil

Hello,
Great news (and great price)! Do you have a page on the net (a website or a facebook one) yet?


----------



## dcoscina

ed buller said:


> Oh Bliss..........please let it be Night Crossing !
> 
> best
> 
> ed


I’m gonna say Poltergeist. Tho I’d love First Blood, Poltergeist is a phenomenal score and has pretty much everything in it- Stravinsky/Bartok jagged rhythms for the horrific parts, Ravel/Debussy harmonies for the wonderment. An incredible theme and the development of all these central themes and motives in a dramatic way that is awe inspiring.


----------



## ed buller

dcoscina said:


> I’m gonna say Poltergeist. Tho I’d love First Blood, Poltergeist is a phenomenal score and has pretty much everything in it- Stravinsky/Bartok jagged rhythms for the horrific parts, Ravel/Debussy harmonies for the wonderment. An incredible theme and the development of all these central themes and motives in a dramatic way that is awe inspiring.


that'll do fine !...also the same year "First Blood".another Corker...........

best

e


----------



## dcoscina

ed buller said:


> that'll do fine !...also the same year "First Blood".another Corker...........
> 
> best
> 
> e


Oh I'd love them to release First Blood. I literally wore out that record from playing it so many times.


----------



## neumation

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Great news (and great price)! Do you have a page on the net (a website or a facebook one) yet?


Website is under construction. Facebook page coming soon. We are really pushing for everything to be up and running in a few weeks.


----------



## zolhof

dcoscina said:


> I’m gonna say Poltergeist. Tho I’d love First Blood, Poltergeist is a phenomenal score and has pretty much everything in it- Stravinsky/Bartok jagged rhythms for the horrific parts, Ravel/Debussy harmonies for the wonderment. An incredible theme and the development of all these central themes and motives in a dramatic way that is awe inspiring.


1982 was something else... First Blood, The Challenge, Night Crossing, and Poltergeist are brilliant and classics on their own but man, if put on the spot, I'd have to pick The Secret of NIMH. This one blows my mind every time, Jerry was in absolute control here:



It was his debut score for an animated picture and holy moly he delivered one of the best music in the genre first try. A true master of his craft, sadly a dying breed.


----------



## neumation

We are almost there! The pandemic has been complicating several factors, but we are getting close!

The web site is still under construction, so the URL won't be active just yet.

I hope everyone will enjoy the book when it finally lands.


----------



## smoothielova

neumation said:


> We are almost there! The pandemic has been complicating several factors, but we are getting close!
> 
> The web site is still under construction, so the URL won't be active just yet.
> 
> I hope everyone will enjoy the book when it finally lands.


I can't wait!


----------



## neumation

We are now active on Facebook. Follow us and stay up to date with the launch of Day the Earth Stood Still and our other coming attractions!


----------



## companyofquail

i followed your page but may i suggest that you link an instagram account to it to crosspost to? i use instagram a whole lot more than facebook and most likely would never see your facebook posts.


----------



## neumation

companyofquail said:


> i followed your page but may i suggest that you link an instagram account to it to crosspost to? i use instagram a whole lot more than facebook and most likely would never see your facebook posts.


Great idea. I’ll get an Instagram page set-up.


----------



## dcoscina

neumation said:


> We are now active on Facebook. Follow us and stay up to date with the launch of Day the Earth Stood Still and our other coming attractions!


I must have the stupid version of Facebook because I cannot find your page


----------



## nolotrippen

Sounds great. How about a John Barry Bond score like Thunderball?


----------



## neumation

nolotrippen said:


> Sounds great. How about a John Barry Bond score like Thunderball?


I would love to make that one happen. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jbuhler

I refuse to use Facebook. Please do not rely on it as your only source of publicity.


----------



## dcoscina

jbuhler said:


> I refuse to use Facebook. Please do not rely on it as your only source of publicity.


I use FB but sparingly. Still cannot find Neumation on it however. 

Hopefully they will add a IG account soon.


----------



## neumation

dcoscina said:


> I use FB but sparingly. Still cannot find Neumation on it however.
> 
> Hopefully they will add a IG account soon.


According to FB, it may take 48 hours for a page to be searchable. I’m not sure why some people have been able to find us while others cannot. I will get IG up today.


----------



## Dave Connor

What a stellar choice for a film score release. A relentlessly interesting, innovative score. A standout in film at the time and to this day.

People may not realize that Herrmann deliberately loaded up the lows (organ pedals etc.) in order to literally shake the theatre and give people that experience. When the spaceship first lands you feel it. Absolutely brilliant. If you can ever see it in a theatre don’t miss it. Sounds like a lot of people won’t miss seeing the score either.


----------



## dcoscina

Dave Connor said:


> What a stellar choice for a film score release. A relentlessly interesting, innovative score. A standout in film at the time and to this day.
> 
> People may not realize that Herrmann deliberately loaded up the lows (organ pedals etc.) in order to literally shake the theatre and give people that experience. When the spaceship first lands you feel it. Absolutely brilliant. If you can ever see it in a theatre don’t miss it. Sounds like a lot of people won’t miss seeing the score either.


The film is spectacular. Not showy or sensationalist. Quietly provocative and profound.


----------



## Gil

Hello @neumation,
Perhaps you can share the URL of your Facebook page directly?
Also it is written "Except Europe" in your ad image: does it mean that the score won't be available in Europe?
Thanks!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## neumation

Gil said:


> Hello @neumation,
> Perhaps you can share the URL of your Facebook page directly?
> Also it is written "Except Europe" in your ad image: does it mean that the score won't be available in Europe?
> Thanks!
> Regards,
> Gil.


Hi Gil,

FB says new pages can take up to 48 hours to be visible. Check back in a few days and you should be able to see us.

Regarding Europe: our licensing prohibits this particular title from being directly sold to buyers in Europe. If you can find a friend outside of Europe to buy it for you, that’s totally fine. We just can’t sell and ship to that region as per our license agreement.


----------



## Markrs

neumation said:


> Hi Gil,
> 
> FB says new pages can take up to 48 hours to be visible. Check back in a few days and you should be able to see us.
> 
> Regarding Europe: our licensing prohibits this particular title from being directly sold to buyers in Europe. If you can find a friend outside of Europe to buy it for you, that’s totally fine. We just can’t sell and ship to that region as per our license agreement.


Being in the UK, I now have to ask post Brexit, does the exclusion include the UK?


----------



## neumation

Markrs said:


> Being in the UK, I now have to ask post Brexit, does the exclusion include the UK?


Great question and I am awaiting a reply. It is not clear if the exclusion refers to the European continent or European Union countries. I will let everyone as soon as I do. It’s a slow process.


----------



## neumation

We are a few day, a week at most, away from launching pre-orders at neumation-music.com!

There is lots of great stuff coming soon. For those in the Los Angeles area, there may be an event to coincide with the 70th anniversary (it's tentative).

Stay tuned for our second release: POLTERGEIST.


----------



## Fry777

@neumation Did you get a legal answer about the "except Europe" bit ? Are you referring to the geographical continent or the union ? What about the UK or Switzerland ?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I want to order this score, but have had no success searching for your page in FB amd Instagram. Frustrating.


----------



## dcoscina

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I want to order this score, but have had no success searching for your page in FB amd Instagram. Frustrating.











Neumation Music


Neumation Music publishes high-quality study score editions of film music



neumation-music.com


----------



## neumation

Fry777 said:


> @neumation Did you get a legal answer about the "except Europe" bit ? Are you referring to the geographical continent or the union ? What about the UK or Switzerland ?


The licensor for Europe/Uk has been very slow to say the least. I am hoping to get that worked out during the first print run. I was told that it restricts the continent including Uk. This score is controlled by multiple print rights administrators so it’s unusually complicated (and expensive) to get a worldwide license.


----------



## neumation

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I want to order this score, but have had no success searching for your page in FB amd Instagram. Frustrating.


In addition to the reply by dcosina, our Facebook is NeumationMusic. Only a dash between Neumation and Music for the url.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

dcoscina said:


> Neumation Music
> 
> 
> Neumation Music publishes high-quality study score editions of film music
> 
> 
> 
> neumation-music.com


Thanks, my man!


----------



## neumation

We are live for pre-orders! The book is at the printers. What a journey this has been. 

Poltergeist has been ready to go for awhile so this one won’t have have nearly the delay that Day the Earth Stood Still did.


----------



## jbuhler

Haven't you been live for pre-orders for awhile? I'm pretty sure I pre-ordered a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## neumation

jbuhler said:


> Haven't you been live for pre-orders for awhile? I'm pretty sure I pre-ordered a couple of weeks ago...


Yes! But in the midst of all the excitement I forgot to update all the social channels with the news.


----------



## Ray Cole

I just pre-ordered the Herrmann/Day the Earth Stood Still score. I'm very excited about it and future releases. If you're taking requests, scores that I would like to see released at some point include:

John Williams: Close Encounters of the Third Kind

Williams's Close Encounters score has it all--from the romantic to the avant-garde and is one of his strongest in a long career of great scores. That said, most of the other obvious Williams scores would also be of interest: Star Wars, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Jaws, The Reivers, Schindler's List, Superman The Movie, Harry Potter, Saving Private Ryan, E.T., The Fury, etc., etc.

Jerry Goldsmith: Planet of the Apes
Jerry Goldsmith: Alien
Jerry Goldsmith: Nervous Man in a $4 Room (from The Twilight Zone episode)
Jerry Goldsmith: Star Trek The Motion Picture
Jerry Goldsmith: The Swarm
Jerry Goldsmith: The Blue Max
Jerry Goldsmith: Lonely Are the Brave

Basil Poledouris: Conan the Barbarian

Michael Nyman: Gattaca

Michel Colombier: Colossus The Forbin Project

Danny Elfman: Edward Scissorhands
Danny Elfman: A Simple Plan

Miklos Rozsa: Ben Hur
Miklos Rozsa: Quo Vadis

Alex North: Spartacus

Elmer Bernstein: The Magnificent Seven
Elmer Bernstein: Heavy Metal

David Whitaker: The Sword and the Sorcerer

Leith Stevens: Destination Moon

Howard Shore and Ornette Coleman: Naked Lunch

Jerry Fielding: Lawman
Jerry Fielding: Chato's Land
Jerry Fielding: Demon Seed

Any/all TV scores from the original Star Trek TV series.

Denny Zeitlin: Invasion of the Body Snatchers (the Philip Kaufman remake)

Tan Dun: Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

Toru Takemitsu: Ran

James Newton Howard: Dave
James Newton Howard: Unbreakable

James Horner: Star Trek II
James Horner: Deep Impact

John Powell: How to Train Your Dragon

I'll stop here as I realized this list is already crazy-long. Anyway, I'm excited that someone is releasing full scores for great film music.


----------



## Ray Cole

Oh, this was an expensive evening! After poking around on the internet, I see that a few of the scores on my wish list have actually been published already by a competitor, so I ended up ordering a few of those as well.

There's still plenty on my list that Neumation Music could get to first, though, so looking forward to all that is to come.


----------



## Gil

Hello @Ray Cole,
Here's what already exists from your list:
- Jerry Goldsmith: Star Trek The Motion Picture: https://omnimusicpublishing.com/product/jerry-goldsmith-star-trek-the-motion-picture/
- Danny Elfman: Edward Scissorhands: https://omnimusicpublishing.com/edward-scissorhands-1991-danny-elfman/ (unfortunately sold-out)
- John Powell: How to Train Your Dragon: https://omnimusicpublishing.com/product/john-powells-how-to-train-your-dragon-full-orchestral-score/

Apart from Neumation Music, the 2 big sources for film scores are https://omnimusicpublishing.com/ and https://www.chrissiddallmusic.com (it has James Horner Aliens and going to publish full scores of Iron Giant and ID4).


----------



## Ray Cole

Gil said:


> Hello @Ray Cole,
> Here's what already exists from your list:
> - Jerry Goldsmith: Star Trek The Motion Picture: https://omnimusicpublishing.com/product/jerry-goldsmith-star-trek-the-motion-picture/
> - Danny Elfman: Edward Scissorhands: https://omnimusicpublishing.com/edward-scissorhands-1991-danny-elfman/ (unfortunately sold-out)
> - John Powell: How to Train Your Dragon: https://omnimusicpublishing.com/product/john-powells-how-to-train-your-dragon-full-orchestral-score/
> 
> Apart from Neumation Music, the 2 big sources for film scores are https://omnimusicpublishing.com/ and https://www.chrissiddallmusic.com (it has James Horner Aliens and going to publish full scores of Iron Giant and ID4).


Thanks Gil. Yes, that's what I was referring to. I ordered Goldsmith's ST:TMP score (though it's backordered) and Powell's How to Train Your Dragon. Plus some others! So, an expensive day. I'm on the fence about Horner's Aliens score. I was all set to buy it tonight too, but got stopped in my tracks by the high cost of shipping, and it is not the score I want most from Horner, so for now, I'm taking a pass. But I am happy to know about Chris's publishing company and will keep eye out for their future releases. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## neumation

Ray Cole said:


> I just pre-ordered the Herrmann/Day the Earth Stood Still score. I'm very excited about it and future releases. If you're taking requests, scores that I would like to see released at some point include:
> 
> John Williams: Close Encounters of the Third Kind
> 
> Williams's Close Encounters score has it all--from the romantic to the avant-garde and is one of his strongest in a long career of great scores. That said, most of the other obvious Williams scores would also be of interest: Star Wars, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Jaws, The Reivers, Schindler's List, Superman The Movie, Harry Potter, Saving Private Ryan, E.T., The Fury, etc., etc.
> 
> Jerry Goldsmith: Planet of the Apes
> Jerry Goldsmith: Alien
> Jerry Goldsmith: Nervous Man in a $4 Room (from The Twilight Zone episode)
> Jerry Goldsmith: Star Trek The Motion Picture
> Jerry Goldsmith: The Swarm
> Jerry Goldsmith: The Blue Max
> Jerry Goldsmith: Lonely Are the Brave
> 
> Basil Poledouris: Conan the Barbarian
> 
> Michael Nyman: Gattaca
> 
> Michel Colombier: Colossus The Forbin Project
> 
> Danny Elfman: Edward Scissorhands
> Danny Elfman: A Simple Plan
> 
> Miklos Rozsa: Ben Hur
> Miklos Rozsa: Quo Vadis
> 
> Alex North: Spartacus
> 
> Elmer Bernstein: The Magnificent Seven
> Elmer Bernstein: Heavy Metal
> 
> David Whitaker: The Sword and the Sorcerer
> 
> Leith Stevens: Destination Moon
> 
> Howard Shore and Ornette Coleman: Naked Lunch
> 
> Jerry Fielding: Lawman
> Jerry Fielding: Chato's Land
> Jerry Fielding: Demon Seed
> 
> Any/all TV scores from the original Star Trek TV series.
> 
> Denny Zeitlin: Invasion of the Body Snatchers (the Philip Kaufman remake)
> 
> Tan Dun: Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
> 
> Toru Takemitsu: Ran
> 
> James Newton Howard: Dave
> James Newton Howard: Unbreakable
> 
> James Horner: Star Trek II
> James Horner: Deep Impact
> 
> John Powell: How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> I'll stop here as I realized this list is already crazy-long. Anyway, I'm excited that someone is releasing full scores for great film music.


Hi Ray,

There are a few scores on your wishlist we are planning to publish. As mentioned, Omni has some of them. Sadly, several of them were discarded or lost. I’ve found scores in strange places so, they may exist....somewhere.

I would say that it’s highly unlikely to see a John Williams book any time soon. He has unprecedented control over his publishing rights. We asked him recently and he and his team were polite about the idea, but not ready. That is not say it won’t happen. I think in the next year or so it may be possible to reevaluate. Expect the unexpected.

I do recommend everyone that’s interested in sharing suggestions for future books to email us ([email protected]). We can discuss what’s possible and brainstorm. Brainstorm...now that’s a great score


----------



## [email protected]

Whoever wants to have a copy of it FOR FREE and lives in America - feel free to contact me 




__





If you live in the USA, I PRESENT you a score by OMNI or NEUMATION as a GIFT


Hi, folks, several printed scores of film music classics were published over the last months. But sadly, some of them are not available in Europe, so I am looking for someone who could send me a copy of BACK TO THE FUTURE (OMNI) and THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL (Neumation). This is what I...




vi-control.net


----------



## neumation

The books have arrived and we are now shipping!


----------



## Ray Cole

My copy arrived today. Very nice! I knew Herrmann's score included parts for a piano and a theremin, but upon opening my copy of the printed score, I learned that he actually scored this for two theremins and 2 pianos. Anyway, I'm excited to have my copy.

Thanks to everyone at Neumation Music who made this possible!


----------



## MisteR

Ray Cole said:


> My copy arrived today. Very nice! I knew Herrmann's score included parts for a piano and a theremin, but upon opening my copy of the printed score, I learned that he actually scored this for two theremins and 2 pianos. Anyway, I'm excited to have my copy.
> 
> Thanks to everyone at Neumation Music who made this possible!


Theremin or Ondes Martenot? I always understood it was performed, at least, on the Ondes.


----------



## Ray Cole

MisteR said:


> Theremin or Ondes Martenot? I always understood it was performed, at least, on the Ondes.


The score calls for 2 theremins.


----------

